# Thinking of buying from[maine wood boilers]



## ozzie88 (Dec 12, 2012)

Anybody ever delt with this place maine wood boilers   http://www.mainewoodfurnaces.com/   I am thinking of buying an add on wood boiler and wonder if anyone has any thing I may need to know, Or good or bad about there units??   From what I can tell they sound ok but, never know anymore that why I ask now.  Thanks


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 12, 2012)

Which boiler are you looking at?


----------



## henfruit (Dec 12, 2012)

Jeff is a good guy.Those are fire box style wood boilers not gassifiers.I guess it all depends on what you would like and how much you would like to spend.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 12, 2012)

He carries the BMW line of gassers too

http://www.mainewoodfurnaces.com/products/wood-gasification/


----------



## nrcrash (Dec 12, 2012)

mikefrommaine said:


> He carries the BMW line of gassers too
> 
> http://www.mainewoodfurnaces.com/products/wood-gasification/


 
He must have not heard of the Porsche of boilers yet (Vigas)


----------



## Fred61 (Dec 12, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> He must have not heard of the Porsche of boilers yet (Vigas)


 Who carries Yugo?


----------



## henfruit (Dec 12, 2012)

B M W= Big Maine women. Thats right Jeff did tell me he had those.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 12, 2012)

Fred61 said:


> Who carries Yugo?


These guys

http://www.greenwoodusa.com/


----------



## henfruit (Dec 12, 2012)

I have one of those also.


----------



## ozzie88 (Dec 12, 2012)

henfruit said:


> Jeff is a good guy.Those are fire box style wood boilers not gassifiers.I guess it all depends on what you would like and how much you would like to spend.


 Was thinking of the add on wood hot water with DHW, and I have about 300gal storage, I thought even without a gasser with storage it still be better run wide open heat water up then shut off twice a day betteer than idel,[small house anyways]    without a bulkhead I dont know if i can get into basement??   Oil boiler now keep for backup,only 2year old tank also.  I think there unit was 4500?       what bothers me is there no fire brick in these,said it a dutch-oven type dont need any?  steel seem thin 3/16 and 1/4 ??


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 12, 2012)

Any reason your not looking at gassers? You can get an eko 25 for less than that delivered to your door.


----------



## ozzie88 (Dec 12, 2012)

mikefrommaine said:


> Any reason your not looking at gassers? You can get an eko 25 for less than that delivered to your door.


 I did not know that,just started looking and will check that out,,thank you


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 12, 2012)

Check out these
http://www.newhorizonstore.com/Category/54-gasification-boilers.aspx

I bought my BMW from cozyheat. I believe the list prices include shipping. I talked to Dave and he included lift gate delivery for no extra cost. They also advertise here and usually have a code for 100 bucks off a boiler. I was nervous dealing buying site unseen but they were great to deal with. Maine wood furnaces wasn't a dealer at the time otherwise I would have bought from him since they are local

http://www.cozyheat.net/Wood-Gasification-Boilers_c_18.html

Might be worth asking Jeff if he can also sell the attack and eko's. Though I felt the extra $$ was worth paying for the BMW. Ecspecially since it has a 6" flue and I would have had to pay more for a 8" class a.


----------



## Fred61 (Dec 12, 2012)

Mark at AHONA had a Biomass operating at his home. Nice unit! I would have purchased it but I needed the smallest gasser available. Eko 25 was 15000 BTUs smaller.


----------



## henfruit (Dec 12, 2012)

ozzie88 said:


> Was thinking of the add on wood hot water with DHW, and I have about 300gal storage, I thought even without a gasser with storage it still be better run wide open heat water up then shut off twice a day betteer than idel,[small house anyways] without a bulkhead I dont know if i can get into basement?? Oil boiler now keep for backup,only 2year old tank also. I think there unit was 4500? what bothers me is there no fire brick in these,said it a dutch-oven type dont need any? steel seem thin 3/16 and 1/4 ??


 Ozzie, not being  a gasser, i am not sure how quick it would be able to recover to keep the tank up temp?


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 12, 2012)

Fred61 said:


> Mark at AHONA had a Biomass operating at his home. Nice unit! I would have purchased it but I needed the smallest gasser available. Eko 25 was 15000 BTUs smaller.


 They now have a 25 kw biomass available. The 40 would have been big enough to heat my house but I went with the 60 so that I could recharge storage at the same time I was sending heat to the house. Figured it would mean less fires with the bigger firebox.


----------



## henfruit (Dec 12, 2012)

Fred61 said:


> Mark at AHONA had a Biomass operating at his home. Nice unit! I would have purchased it but I needed the smallest gasser available. Eko 25 was 15000 BTUs smaller.


 Mark , Has pulled that biomass out and replaced it .He ran it without storage and did not like it in the end.


----------



## BoilerMan (Dec 12, 2012)

Ozzie, as someone who had a firebox boiler (smoke dragon) with storage......... A gassifier is well worth it. I ran my NewYorker WC130 wide open all the time, just dumping all the heat it could produce into my thick slab (same as I do now) I can tell you that I had lots of smoke no matter what, it let lots of heat up the chimney so no creosote either.
With the exact same setup as I had then, now with a gassifier, I can produce much more heat with a lot less wood, I'm going to venture close to half the wood. It's worth the $$ to go with a gasifier. What sold me on this technology was my EPA wood stove, I couldn't believe the heat it put out, you can see the smoke being burned right above the fire, and the fact that it made ZERO smoke, you'd never know I burned wood when outside.  But the other chimney with the boiler connected, well there were plumes of smoke, and I ran my stack temps at 375-450 all the time. I also have very dry wood, but still lots of smoke, and we know that smoke is wasted wood gas that will not ever produce any heat for you.

TS


----------



## Fred61 (Dec 12, 2012)

henfruit said:


> Mark , Has pulled that biomass out and replaced it .He ran it without storage and did not like it in the end.


 I wouldn't doubt it. Probably has a Vigas in there now. He did have a buffer tank but I agree you couldn' t call it storage.


----------



## kopeck (Dec 13, 2012)

I would look into an EKO before going for an non-gasser.

If it's more then your budget will allow then just put storage off and it will keep the cost down.  It wouldn't be ideal but it's an option with the EKO and then you would have the option to make it ideal later on.

At first I was really looking to try and go a frugal as I could but deiced that it was going to cost more in time/wood and I scraped every penny I had laying around and got something I hope will keep me happy for the next 20+ years.  Do overs tend to be expensive.

I would shop around as well, do your home work and find what works best for you.

K


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 13, 2012)

Here is a deal on dented attack
http://www.newhorizonstore.com/Products/287-attack-dpx-35-damaged.aspx


----------



## kopeck (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, that sucker really did get dented up!

Good price though if it's all in working order and you don't mind looking at it everyday.

K


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 13, 2012)

I had to send my first boiler back thanks to FedEx freight. It didn't look quite that bad though. For 2k in savings I would have lived with some dented sheet metal.


----------



## avc8130 (Dec 13, 2012)

mikefrommaine said:


> I had to send my first boiler back thanks to FedEx freight. It didn't look quite that bad though. For 2k in savings I would have lived with some dented sheet metal.


 
They also have $840 off EKO-25 there!

http://www.newhorizonstore.com/Products/275-eko-line-25.aspx


----------



## maple1 (Dec 13, 2012)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...age-tank-plus-gas-boiler.100995/#post-1295625


----------



## ozzie88 (Dec 13, 2012)

mikefrommaine said:


> I had to send my first boiler back thanks to FedEx freight. It didn't look quite that bad though. For 2k in savings I would have lived with some dented sheet metal.


 wow, few dents for sure, but i must say for the money i thinkm i would have kepted it?  A small gasser would be best i know that now,just matter saveing up getting it done, Like i said one i have works good just nut ul listed people just give me hard time on it. this is 3rd year for it Is mostle home made only use 4 1/2 cord year at most 2 of us plus pets.Made it with safty in mind have all controls and over heats,some even doubled protected, guess just feel better if all was factery built ??  being disabled dont help any at all,I do what i can with help from guy that works on these things alot.
  Thanks ALOT for the info


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 13, 2012)

In my case it was shipped 'fob destination' which meant I didn't own the boiler until I signed for it off the truck. So any damage settlements before that point was between FedEx and cozyheat/new horizons. I bet in the case of that attack FedEx paid more than 2 k to new horizon.


----------



## avc8130 (Dec 13, 2012)

mikefrommaine said:


> In my case it was shipped 'fob destination' which meant I didn't own the boiler until I signed for it off the truck. So any damage settlements before that point was between FedEx and cozyheat/new horizons. I bet in the case of that attack FedEx paid more than 2 k to new horizon.


 
I bet even that $2800 is negotiable.


----------



## maple1 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd be on that if I was close & shopping - take a few panels off & smooth out some dents & you be styling.


----------



## henfruit (Dec 13, 2012)

I would stay away from new horizon.There are some rumors that there are things happening.Just a word for the wise.


----------



## maple1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ummmm.



Quite a post for one dealer to make about another dealer.


----------



## pelletdude (Dec 13, 2012)

Talk with Dave at Evergreen Energy in Naples. He retails the Empyre line from Pro Fab Industries. Open system, very easy to operate and forgiving on wood and moisture content.


----------



## henfruit (Dec 13, 2012)

I just don't want to see any one get hurt.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 13, 2012)

I heard from a guy down the street that vigas was going bankrupt. Something about a massive recall due to faulty lambda sensors and they can't cover the recall cost.

Better stay away from them.








Don't want to see anyone get hurt


----------



## avc8130 (Dec 13, 2012)

mikefrommaine said:


> I heard from a guy down the street that vigas was going bankrupt. Something about a massive recall due to faulty lambda sensors and they can't cover the recall cost.
> 
> Better stay away from them.
> 
> ...


 
What's the first check engine light your car always throws?  "O2 Sensor".  LOL


----------



## nrcrash (Dec 13, 2012)

mikefrommaine said:


> I heard from a guy down the street that vigas was going bankrupt. Something about a massive recall due to faulty lambda sensors and they can't cover the recall cost.
> 
> Better stay away from them.
> 
> ...



Looks like henfruit hurt mikes feelings! Lol


----------



## maple1 (Dec 13, 2012)

henfruit said:


> I just don't want to see any one get hurt.


 
That might be - but the optics are terrible.

We have one dealer bad mouthing another dealer on a public forum without really saying anything.

To me that reflects as poorly on yourself as whatever you might be implying with the Vague-Speak.

Just my neutral opinion.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 13, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> Looks like henfruit hurt mikes feelings! Lol


It was a joke. But from the pm henfruit just sent me I don't think he thought it was funny.


----------



## henfruit (Dec 13, 2012)

maple1 said:


> That might be - but the optics are terrible.
> 
> We have one dealer bad mouthing another dealer on a public forum without really saying anything.
> 
> ...


 Maybe i should just keep still and then in a coulple of months when the new owner of the product posts on here how unhappy he is with it.


----------



## maple1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Well alrighty then, just keep talking if you feel it's the thing to do.


----------



## BoilerMan (Dec 13, 2012)

I have an Attack, and am certainly not unhappy with it, dented or not.  After the learning curve, it's one of the best purchaces I've made. 

TS


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 13, 2012)

ozzie88 said:


> wow, few dents for sure, but i must say for the money i thinkm i would have kepted it? A small gasser would be best i know that now,just matter saveing up getting it done, Like i said one i have works good just nut ul listed people just give me hard time on it. this is 3rd year for it Is mostle home made only use 4 1/2 cord year at most 2 of us plus pets.Made it with safty in mind have all controls and over heats,some even doubled protected, guess just feel better if all was factery built ?? being disabled dont help any at all,I do what i can with help from guy that works on these things alot.
> Thanks ALOT for the info


 

I'm in the camp of "If it ain't broke don't fix it". Sounds like you got  a good one.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 13, 2012)

maple1 said:


> Well alrighty then, just keep talking if you feel it's the thing to do.



Last year there were accusations made by henfruit that new horizons was committing fraud and the owner should be in jail in regards to the UL listing...


----------



## woodsmaster (Dec 14, 2012)

ozzie88 said:


> Was thinking of the add on wood hot water with DHW, and I have about 300gal storage, I thought even without a gasser with storage it still be better run wide open heat water up then shut off twice a day betteer than idel,[small house anyways] without a bulkhead I dont know if i can get into basement?? Oil boiler now keep for backup,only 2year old tank also. I think there unit was 4500? what bothers me is there no fire brick in these,said it a dutch-oven type dont need any? steel seem thin 3/16 and 1/4 ??


 
steel over 1/4 inch will slow your heat transfer and cut down on efficiency. If your worried about the steel best bet is to make sure it's made from boiler plate and treat your water.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 14, 2012)

mikefrommaine said:


> Last year there were accusations made by henfruit that new horizons was committing fraud and the owner should be in jail in regards to the UL listing...


Woke up to another pm claiming he never said Zennon should be in jail. So here is the link.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/ul-listing-now-available-on-woodguns.81348/#post-1041302

My point is and was this is not the first time he has bad mouthed another dealer. And since he is one of the undercover dealers who doesn't always make clear that he is trying to sell his product I believe his motives should be pointed out.

I made the joke about vigas to illustrate how easy it is to post negatively about another product or company. Maybe henfruit is protecting us from another Larry b. Maybe he is just trying to sell more boilers. Either way stop pm'ing me henfruit. We can 'settle it' right here in the public.

Perhaps the joke was in bad taste, for that I apologize. I obviously made up the recall of lambda sensors.


----------



## pen (Dec 14, 2012)

Enough with the drama already.

closed


----------

